# Super Jolly Idiots Guide



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

So it's here, it's lovely. I'd cunningly heaped junk around the kitchen, which I'm now tidying so hubby doesn't notice how big it is!

I've put a 500g yoghurt pot lid on top of the lens hood. That's kind of the limit of my budget and technical expertise..... So please limit suggestions to totally idiot proof!

Bear in mind I'm a totally artless, limited handy type!

I've looked through the forums and found one stuff but not others.

1) removing the doser to clean, how?

2) setting grind, while its going? While its off? Idea for a good starting point?

3) is it necessary to mod the doser other than the spazooole thing to stop it spraying everywhere? (Off to poundland to hunt a corkscrew shortly!)

4) longer term repainting, people seem to favour "getting it done professionally" spray, or powder coat?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The go-to link for messy Mazzers


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Removing the doser: start with all the screws you can find! Once all extra bits and junk are removed (flaps, finger guard) the 4 important ones are 2 screws at the top of the doser rim, and 2 flat blade screws inside at the bottom. This will get the doser off and get you started.

Adjusting: Always have the grinder on, fine the grind until you hear the burrs chirp. This is an obvious squeak noise, not a vague rubbing noise. You can't miss it and it will not damage the burrs unless you stand around listening to it for a while so they heat up. From this point, back off until they stop chirping, then add an extra 20 degrees. For my grinder this equals about 1/5 of a Revolution. This should get you in the ballpark, but will depend on how old the burrs are and on your particular grinder.

Mods: I use the clean sweep mod and cocktail shaker mod. Never had an issue with left throwing, as I am a gentle doser not a rapid thwacker.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24588-Essential-Mazzer-SJ-Mods

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26452-Super-Jolly-Mods

these two threads discuss all the usual mods, but a forum search for specifics will get you heaps of info.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been cursing the final screw for about half an hour, I'm ratty, the kids are ratty. I hate sealed up screws. I've oiled it and come to buy food.


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

Missy said:


> I've been cursing the final screw for about half an hour, I'm ratty, the kids are ratty. I hate sealed up screws. I've oiled it and come to buy food.


Got it loosened now? Hope your husband doesn't realise how big the thing is. Bit jealous really - I bought my Mazzer Mini new after saving up for over a year for it. I lived in Aus then and there was nothing reasonably priced second hand over there at that time


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Ummmm. I hoovered it out, washed the bits and put it back together. It's well and truly stuck. I'll probably have to chop it out when I either have a replacement screw or can mod it.

Without the hopper it's not a bad size.

..


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Which screw is causing you problems?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

One of the long ones in the bottom. Got one out... But the other won't turn.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Can you try a different sized screw driver? I remember when I bought my 2nd hand Jolly both the screws in the bottom were murder to get out.

I got there in the end after considering drilling it out (luckily I couldn't get a drill in there) by trying a few different screw drivers until one seemed to get a better purchase with a longer handle for easier grip.

Best of luck


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

There's a few tricks to moving the bottom ones... as they DO get very gummed / oiled up.

1. Using a very small screwdriver or tooth pick, clean out ALL of the coffee grinds from inside the slot in the top of the screwhead.

2. Get a LARGE flat bladed screw driver. You want one that is just about the same width as the screw head itself, to get maximum purchase on it!

3. The large screwdriver found for point 2 above will undoubtedly have a large, thick handle. This will also enable you to grip it well and exert a lot of pressure on the screw itself.

4. Push down hard on the screwdriver and turn it hard at the same time.

5. Sometimes it helps to either still have the upper screws in place, or to remove the upper screws and then to push the doser back towards the body, or pull the doser slightly away from the body.

I've never found a Mazzer doser that won't unscrew with the right tools and a moderate amount of force, so I wouldn't get into hacking it and drilling it just yet!

If all else fails, then a socket set with extension bar and large screwdriver bit in the bottom of it should give you more than enough torque to overcome any amount of gunge.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

This is why you guys are awesome! When I have time to pull it apart I will! I didn't really have time yesterday and a 22 month old running round with a screwdriver he'd pulled of the kitchen units didn't add to my composure!!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't take offence at this comment - but it may take the screwdrivering power of a man to get it out.... Just sayin' ;-)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Don't take offence at this comment - but it may take the screwdrivering power of a man to get it out.... Just sayin' ;-)


Mr S have you heard the saying skating on thin ice ??


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL - my wife is more than happy to ask me to open the occasional jar, and the force required for a stubborn set-screw is no different.

Tricky running a doser under a hot tap though...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmph. I regularly carry both my kids miles... I fix most stuff in our house...

And ive just made hubby a coffee and by just I mean 30 minutes ago and it's sat going cold. Tsk.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Carrying kids miles is one thing.... but I have a much stronger grip and more forceful wrist action than my wife, can't imagine why.....


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MrShades said:


> Carrying kids miles is one thing.... but I have a much stronger grip and more forceful wrist action than my wife, can't imagine why.....


by heck you'd do yourself a mischief if you twisted with that much force? Anyhow....


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Quick update. Hubby is incapable. ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

This evening it made a satisfying crack sound, turned about 20degrees and is still totally stuck. Awaiting hubby to give it another go.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Kill me. Kill me now.

"I've moved it loads but now it is stuck" I go to look. It has moved a tiny fraction. He insists it was loads. I watch in horror.

I yell.

"Righty tighty lefty loosy"

Hes only bloody tightened it.

How does anyone reach 31 and not know how to loosen a screw?!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well if he wasn't the little husband who could!


----------

